# Licence for squirrel hunting?



## cloudy1 (Apr 9, 2006)

I live in washington state and want to go squirrel hunting. What kind of licence do I need and what are the hunting season dates?


----------



## Brower (Mar 10, 2006)

find your department of enviromental conservation website and check there, all you should need is a small game hunting licence


----------



## Sniper_911 (Apr 1, 2006)

i dont know about there, but in indiana where i live, you dont need a license to drop a deer, if it is on your property. and you might or might not need a license for swuirrel hunting. more or less if it is pest control.


----------



## Squirrel_Hunter_Gray (May 5, 2006)

You might want to check but I think it is illegal to hunt squirrels in Washington State. If that is not the case anymore, you most likely need a small game license like in many other states with squirrel seasons. Go to your state's department of game or wildlife and fisheries to find out specific information. In many states, you can get in a heap of trouble if you are breaking the state wildlife code (regulations). You could stand to lose your gun, hunting priveledges and even vehicle.


----------

